# 50,000 Mile Maintenance



## Krebs (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm taking my car in to the dealership this next week for new brakes. While I'm there does the manual transmission need flushed along with the rear differential at 50,000 miles? Or can I get a little more use out of them oils? Help me out if you can!

-Krebs


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

The complete major service is due on the 04-06 GTO's 
every 60K or 4 years whatever comes first.
It's up to you when you want to do your major service
but,I recommend keeping up with all of your recommend
maintenance and doing it on time.With our engines I would change the motor oil before it's due to be changed and always check your motor oil 
level on your dip stick regularly to make sure it is on the full line.
I just did a oil change two days ago using Mobil 1 5W30 synthetic 
motor oil and a Mobil 1 oil filter.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

1. LOL at going to the dealer for brakes. Thats just silly since you can get better aftermarket stuff for the same price

2. Read your owners manual. IMO, you can never go wrong with changing the trans/diff fluid. I do mine on every car I've ever owned every 2 year/24k miles.



IcemanGTO said:


> The complete major service is due on the 04-06 GTO's
> every 60K or 4 years whatever comes first.
> It's up to you when you want to do your major service
> but,I recommend keeping up with all of your recommend
> ...


Guess you like wasting money. You honestly don't think the GM engineers designed the oil service message after testing the motors on those oil change intervals. The days of the must change the oil every 3000 miles are long gone. Oils are much better then they used to be and engines are built much better. Our HHR SS goes about 7-9k miles between oil changes using M1 and a GM filter.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> You honestly don't think the GM engineers designed the oil service message after testing the motors on those oil change intervals. The days of the must change the oil every 3000 miles are long gone. Oils are much better then they used to be and engines are built much better. Our HHR SS goes about 7-9k miles between oil changes using M1 and a GM filter.


I don't. What color was your oil when it was changed? Honey, brown, or black?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> I don't. What color was your oil when it was changed? Honey, brown, or black?


The color of the oil doesn't mean it is bad or needs to be replace. Example: 5000 miles in a new car and the oil 'looks fairly new. 500 miles in a 10 year old car with 100k+ on it and the oil 'looks old and darker then the new car. Does it mean it is time for an oil change? Only way to really know is to send oil out and be tested. I guarentee GM does this with their cars otherwise they would have alot of replacement motors and frankly, I just don't see many threads about motors that blow up from the oil. It is 99.9% something else.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

There have been multiple times where I changed my oil and about 1500 miles in, I look at it and its black. If being black instead of brown is bad, then I must need to change my oil every 1000 miles lol

I'm pretty sure the only reason the oil turns black is due to the carbon buildup and dirt that gets through your oil filter if any does. I dont necessarily agree that since it is black, it needs to be changed.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> 1. LOL at going to the dealer for brakes. Thats just silly since you can get better aftermarket stuff for the same price
> 
> 2. Read your owners manual. IMO, you can never go wrong with changing the trans/diff fluid. I do mine on every car I've ever owned every 2 year/24k miles.
> 
> ...


Every person I have ever known including myself that has owned a LSX 
motor vehicle consumes some amount if motor oil.Doesn't mean the 
LS1 and LS2 engines in the 04-06 GTO's are bad engines they are built 
very well and last a long time if you keep up on all your general maintenance 
and do it on time.I sent a sample of my motor oil in to get tested once before
in the past and they told me that 3-4K mile oil changes are the best way to 
keep a healthy motor and to keep carbon depsoit,dirt,etc. build up down.
After 3-4K miles my motor oil is black and needs to be changed.
I change my motor oil every three months or 3K miles whatever comes first
because it's extra insurance and I want my motor to be as clean internally
as possible.
I only use 5W30 Mobil 1 synthetic motor oil and Mobil 1 oil filters and I change
it every three months or every 3K miles whatever comes first.That's only 
four oil changes a year big deal.
By the way I read that Mobil 1 synthetic motor oil is endorsed and highly recommended by GM engineering for a number of reasons.
From all the independant tests that I have seen Mobil 1 synthetic motor oil is a excellent quality motor oil to use.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

3K oil changes were the standard BACK in the day of not so advanced technology. There is no price tag for peace of mind though. You can change the oil at 3K 2K or 1500 miles, if this makes you feel more comfortable go for it.

This engine has an oil monitoring system, the recommended change intervals are NOT calculated on miles driven, but on engine revolutions just as in the day when the 3K mile interval was standard. The mileage is merely a mathematical calculation for record keeping to keep one on a schedule.

Look at the manual on this car. It suggests the oil be changed when your oil monitoring system notifies you. This is typically at 7K miles give or take. Had the engineers followed old school principals the manual would state change the oil every 3K miles. The warranty would reflect this.

Some new cars still recommend 3k changes as my 2007 Ram's manual does. My Ram came with standard oil not synthetic. Advancements in oil and engines have made it so you can go further between servicing.

The peace of mind factor is put into writing in a manual like on my RAM and not only that it also recommends I take the truck to my nearest Chrysler dealer for them to provide the service. 3K service or 6K service. 3K, that is two services when you can get away with one. More $$ for Chrysler. 

There are loads of articles on this debated topic. Synthetics vs. Standard, 3K or 7K.... Sandy and dusty environment verses a not so dusty environment.

Shelling out 70-80 bucks at a dealer every 3K miles for peace of mind or every 6K which is pretty much standard now. Its the comfort level... 

Why are oil change intervals getting longer? - Ask.cars.com


----------

